
Scala-native was just shown. Article shows how to setup working dev environment - josdirksen
http://www.smartjava.org/content/getting-started-scala-native
======
CheKhovHemingw8
In the example, why is it necessary to import stdlib? Is it different from the
Scala standard library?

~~~
Milyardo
It isn't necessary, it's libc++, and is there to illustrate binding to native
code not compiled with scala-native.

